# Iverson mens middleweight space type



## rick whitehurst (Jun 11, 2017)

Hoping somebody has some pics of a mens Iverson middleweight "spaceliner" styled bikes. I have seen pics of the ladies but no mens bikes.  The ladies was simply called the deluxe! And pics are plentiful on google. But no mens Iversons.   Thanks if you have a pic to share


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 11, 2017)

Here is a tank from one,  what is the big hole in the center for?  Speedometer?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 11, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1950s-iverson-space-liner.11369/


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks andrew!  Not the prettiest bikes are they?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 11, 2017)

Since old posts are kept at the CABE, the search function can be very useful.  I like the tank, but cantilever frames have never been a favorite of mine.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1950s-iverson-space-liner.11369/




Those fins look like they can stab a lobster! Nice ride!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2017)

Iverson was launched by Stelber, who got most of their parts from CBC/Ross. This is Ross' version of the Spaceliner.


----------

